# It's Lunch Time... Pyxis arachnoides...



## Wiek (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is my 1st Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides...It's adult female...
I have had her since 2005... 

















She was very shy & underweight when i got her... 
Hand feeding...











Thx for looking...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful tort! Great pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 24, 2007)

Oooooooh very pretty!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 24, 2007)

WoW she's stunning! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 24, 2007)

She is gorgeous how did you get her shell so shiny?
Her setup looks great. Would like to see more.
I understand these are difficult to raise?


----------



## Wiek (Dec 24, 2007)

@ jlyoncc1, JustAnja, Iluvemturts : Thx for the warm welcome...



Crazy1 said:


> She is gorgeous how did you get her shell so shiny?
> Her setup looks great. Would like to see more.
> I understand these are difficult to raise?



I bath her regulary...
Yes, Pyxis species are indeed not easy to maintain...they are very sensitive... they enjoy humid environment & constant access to water should always be provided...
Once the environment is correctly set up, they can be hardy as well...

Ok, I'll post some new pics...


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Great Wiek,
Thanks for the info.
Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Wiek (Dec 24, 2007)

The smaller one is Pyxis arachnoides brygoi...
















enjoy the pics...


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 24, 2007)

Excellent pictures of them both. 

Danny


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 25, 2007)

Great pics and awesome looking torts!! I love the enclosure too!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, Just Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 27, 2007)

wow. love the enclosure & the torts (didn't actually know this species)
were are you from?
(and welcome to TFO, of course)


----------



## Wiek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JustAnja (Jan 2, 2008)

He is a busy little boy! Looks persistent!


----------



## Itort (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking guys. You're spider keeper. Fanatasic. How do you keep them and what humidity. I have a young brygoi.


----------

